# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Chế máy in 3D

## ngocbh2001

Hiện tại mình có 2 bộ combo hành trình 500 và cặp ray dài 600.
Định chế 1 cái máy in 3D nhưng không biết phần điện thế nào mong anh em chỉ giúp



ngoc huynh

----------


## ktshung

Bác ở đâu? nếu ở huế có thể ghé mình tham khảo. Những đồ bác có ko phù hợp làm máy in vì quá lớn ko cần thiết

----------


## cncmaster

Máy in không cần đồ như thế kia đâu bác, bác có thể tham khảo mấy mẫu máy trên mạng rồi chọn đồ phù hợp

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Chắc bác ấy nhá hàng để bán mà giờ không thích kiểu bán truyền thống mà chơi kiểu khác cho nó lạ. thứ 2 là máy in 3d của bác này in chất liệu và sản phẩm khác so với máy in 3D mà lâu nay mọi người nghĩ. vì em thấy họ in 3D ra nhà để ở trong khi đa số nghĩ in 3d là in mô hình hay sản phẩm nhỏ nhỏ bằng nhựa.

----------

